# PC - Optimiert für W.A.R, WoW und andere MMORPG's



## Kontinuum (26. September 2008)

Hey,
Ich habe mich in der letzten Woche sehr stark mit PC-Hardware auseinandergesetzt, weil ich vorher noch so ziemlich garkeine Ahnung hatte und muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich auch noch nicht wirklich in der Lage bin mir nen PC selber zusammenzustellen... Kenne mich einfach zu wenig aus mit den Herstellern, Vertreibern der Grakas usw. Nur grobes Wissen aus einigen Threads hier im Forum habe ich; Im Endeffekt weiß ich nur, dass ich ca. 4gb DDR2-RAM und nen Dualcore Prozessor wie beispielsweie AMD Athlon 2x 5200+ haben sollte. ^^

Genau deshalb wollte ich jetzt hier um Hilfe bitten; Es geht darum, dass ich bald B-day habe und mir dann genug Kohle  - denke ich jedenfalls - für nen (vor allem) WarhammerOnline-tauglichen PC zur Verfügung steht.

Also das Budget, dass ich investieren kann sind 450,- Euro; Ich weiß davon werde ich keinen High-End-PC kaufen können, aber ich mutmaße mal dass es für WAR auf mittleren bis hohen Grafikeinstellungen reichen wird.
Ich möchte nicht unbedingt Spiele wie Crysis o.Ä spielen ^^.

Nennenswerte Infos:
- Bildschirm ist vorhanden, kann ich ja bestimmt weiter benutzen ohne Performance-Einbußungen (?).
- Maus, Tastatur und Boxen usw. alles vorhanden.

Fragen:
1. Meint ihr ich könnte meine alte Graka > GeForce 7600GT 265MB PCI-E < noch benutzen für WAR beispielsweise?
2. Kann ich meine Laufwerke problemlos weiterverwenden?
3. Vista kaufen oder die Windows XP Home Edition (die ja nur 3gig-ram benutzen kann - meines wissens) weiter benutzen?

Ich wäre sehr dankbar dafür wenn sich jmd. die Mühe machen würde mir einen Vorschlag für einen PC bei i-einem Hardware i.net shop machen könnte, der gleichzeitig rel. Preiswert ist aber auch Qualität vorweisen kann.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (26. September 2008)

Laufwerke willst du vermutlich auch weiterbenutzen, bei dem schmalen Budget rechne ich jetzt auch keine Festplatte ein (kp was du für eine hast, schreib hier mal bitte rein^^)

Also...

Prozessor:
AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+

Prozessorkühler:
Arctic Cooling Alpine64

MoBo:
ASUS M3A-H/HDMI, Sockel AM2+, ATX

Graka:
Club3D HD4850 512MB, ATI Radeon HD4850, PCI-Express

Gehäuse:
Coolermaster Centurion 534 Schwarz

Netzteil
Be quiet! Straight Power 450W

RAM:
Corsair TwinX 2048MB DDR2-800

Auf www.hardwareversand.de 417,65€

Wie gesagt, bei Laufwerken und Festplatte bin ich jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass du die alten weiterbenutzt und später nachrüstest.

Der Rechner schafft so dann locker Crysis auf hohen Einstellungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (26. September 2008)

&#8364; : Doppelpost - sry.


----------



## painschkes (26. September 2008)

_Okai - da war wer schneller / billiger *g*_


----------



## Todesschleicher (26. September 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Okai - da war wer schneller / billiger *g*_


Muhaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (26. September 2008)

_Aber - hast du nich ne Graka vergessen o_o

Oder reicht die 7600 echt für middle details?_


----------



## Kontinuum (26. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Laufwerke willst du vermutlich auch weiterbenutzen, bei dem schmalen Budget rechne ich jetzt auch keine Festplatte ein (kp was du für eine hast, schreib hier mal bitte rein^^)
> 
> Also...
> 
> ...



Danke erstmal: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sicher dass ich so einen Prozessor brauche? Ein Freund von mir hat nen etwas älteren PC mit nem AMD Athlon X2 4400+ Prozessor und kann Crysis auf den höchsten Grafikeinstellungen zocken... Und ich will ja netmal Crysis zocken sondern nur Warhammer Online ^^

Und reicht die Graka wirklich aus? Die Geforce 7600GT? Du hattest da ja keine angegeben...

Kurze zwischeninfo:
Mein jetziger PC ist ca. 5 jahre alt, wenn nicht mehr (damals war er high end xD) demenstprechend ist die Festplatte sicher SATA I und nicht II, d.h rel. langsam. Ich brauch auch nur so zw. 150-250 Gig speicher mehr net...

Achja die von mir angegebene Graka (geforce 7600gt) ist bei mir atm nicht eingebaut, da damals bei Saturn bei der beschreibung stand es sei eine AGP karte, es handelte sich jedoch um eine PCI-E karte ^^seitdem liegt die hier rum...


----------



## Asoriel (26. September 2008)

Für Warhammer würde ich definitiv (!) zu dem Prozessor raten, da gerade MMORPGs in dem Bereich Ordentlich von schnellen Taktraten profitieren, noch um einiges mehr als bei Singleplayer-Spielen. Mit der 7600GT wirste bei WAR nichtmehr viel reißen, da würd ich dir ne HD3870 empfehlen, die kostet so um die 100&#8364;.

Edit: Mit ner HD3870 und dem oben genannten Prozessor+Ram wirste wahrscheinlich WAR/Crysis (selbst wenn du das nicht spielst) auf Max. Details spielen können. Mit nem 4400+ könnte Crysis gehen (ich ziehs jetzt nur mal zum Vergleich ran), aber bei WAR wirst du deftige Performance-Einbußen haben im Vergleich zum 6000+. Außerdem harmonieren AMD+ATI schön miteinander (ist ja aus dem gleichen Hause).


----------



## Todesschleicher (26. September 2008)

Grafikkarte reineditiert, hab ich vergessen...Preis ist derselbe


----------



## Kontinuum (26. September 2008)

Dumme Frage, aber werden die PC's zufällig bei hardware versand auch zusammengebaut für aufpreis oder so? ansonsten wäre ich ziemlich gebeutelt ^^ das einzige was ich kann ist mb ram chips reinsetzten und laufwerke  usw. ^^ aber nicht alles verkabeln und zusammenbauen .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (26. September 2008)

_19.99€ kostet das Zusammenbauen.

Die binden die Kabel auch 1a zusammen etc. ist wirklich TipTop da._


----------



## Todesschleicher (26. September 2008)

Service -> Pc-Zusammenbau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kostet 20 Euro Aufpreis

Aber das ist gar nicht so schwer, habs mit nem Kumpel und ner Anleitung auch alleine geschafft


----------



## Kontinuum (26. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Service -> Pc-Zusammenbau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du kennst mich nicht ^^ Das würde nichts werden, glaub mir xD
Mir ist gerade aufgefallen dass es zwei Prozessoren gibt AMD Athlon 2X 6000+ einmal mit der bezeichnung "box" und "tray" ^^
sry für meine noobness aber weiß net welche die richtige ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: bei der graka gibts auch 2 unterschiedliche mit i-welchen mir nicht ersichtlichen Unterschieden ^^
edit nr.2: Beim Lüfter dasselbe Problem ^^

Vielen Dank aber schonmal für nette Unterstützung!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (26. September 2008)

Eine 7600 GT ist zu langsam. Ich spiele selber Warhammer und im Open-PVP knickt mir manchmal sogar meine 
8800 GTS G92 ein, die um Welten schneller ist, als eine 7600GT. Grafikeinstellungen sind bei mir natürlich auf Max,
da die Grafik von Warhammer aber ohnehin nicht der Brüller ist, empfinde ich alles andere als Max. Details als
augenfeindlich.

Komponenten aus deinem PC würde ich keine mehr verwenden, versuche das Ding bei Ebay noch zu verkloppen und hole
dir gleich komplett neue Teile ins Haus.

Einen 6000 X2 brauchst du für Warhammer nicht unbedingt, da du beim 5400er aber auch nicht mehr sehr viel sparen kannst, würde ich schon gleich zum 6000er greifen. Ist aber deine Sache. Würde bei deinem Budget zu folgendem greifen:

Summe:  482,88 €

Artikel-Nr. HV20AM60DE  entfernen  
AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+ AM2"box" 2x1024kB, Sockel AM2  
sofort lieferbar  78,08 €
   78,08 €

Artikel-Nr. HV1124MBDE  entfernen  
MSI K9A2 CF-F, Sockel AM2+, ATX, PCIe  
verfügbar ab 29.09.2008  64,24 €
   64,24 €

Artikel-Nr. HV1023HJDE  entfernen  
HIS HD 4850 IceQ4, GDDR3 512MB, ATI Radeon HD4850, PCIe  
sofort lieferbar  150,95 €
   150,95 €

Artikel-Nr. HV1332FSDE  entfernen  
Samsung HD322HJ, 320GB, 16MB  
sofort lieferbar  40,18 €
   40,18 €

Artikel-Nr. HV20OP88DE  entfernen  
2048MB-Kit OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 Platinum Dual Channel, CL4  
sofort lieferbar  34,13 €
   34,13 €

Artikel-Nr. HVR500OSDE  entfernen  
ATX-Netzteil OCZ StealthXStream 500W  
sofort lieferbar  46,40 €
   46,40 €

Artikel-Nr. HV203FAQDE  entfernen  
Coolermaster Centurion RC534 lite ohne Netzteil schwarz  
verfügbar ab 30.09.2008  44,86 €
   44,86 €

Artikel-Nr. HV207H2ADE  entfernen  
LG GH22NS30 bare schwarz SATA II  
sofort lieferbar  24,04 €
   24,04 €

Ist etwas teuerer geworden, aber wenn du deine alten Teile incl. der 7600 GT bei Ebay verkaufst, dann hast du den
Mehrpreis wieder drin.

Da Warhammer laut Test ca. 1,7 GB Ram frisst, würde ich im Falle von Vista auf 4 GB setzen. Für XP reichen jedoch die 2 GB.


----------



## Todesschleicher (26. September 2008)

Ich hab Boxed geplant, weil beim Tray nix über Garantien steht


----------



## Kontinuum (26. September 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Eine 7600 GT ist zu langsam. Ich spiele selber Warhammer und im Open-PVP knickt mir manchmal sogar meine
> 8800 GTS G92 ein, die um Welten schneller ist, als eine 7600GT. Grafikeinstellungen sind bei mir natürlich auf Max,
> da die Grafik von Warhammer aber ohnehin nicht der Brüller ist, empfinde ich alles andere als Max. Details als
> augenfeindlich.
> ...




Sicher, dass ich nen neues Laufwerk brauche? Ein langsames Laufwerk beeinrtächtigt mich ja eig. net beim zocken oder? ^^


----------



## Todesschleicher (26. September 2008)

Hängt mit der neuen Technologie zusammen. Seit einiger Zeit (~Release der C2D-Prozessoren) hat sich ein neuer Laufwerk-Steckplatz etabliert (S-ATA2). Die alten Laufwerke (als IDE bezeichnet) passen nicht mehr auf den drauf...


----------



## Kontinuum (26. September 2008)

Würde auch etwas gegen dieses Gehäuse hier sprechen? Ist sofort lieferbar und ich will den PC schnell haben, finde es äußerlich sogar besser als das von euch vorgeschlagene...

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...98&agid=631
Cooltek CT-K 1 Midi Tower, ATX, schwarz, ohne Netzteil


----------



## painschkes (26. September 2008)

_Sieht gut aus - nur  passt die 4850? Da steht ja als Kontra : Nicht für lange Grafikkarten geeignet.. :-)_


----------



## Todesschleicher (26. September 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Würde auch etwas gegen dieses Gehäuse hier sprechen? Ist sofort lieferbar und ich will den PC schnell haben, finde es äußerlich sogar besser als das von euch vorgeschlagene...
> 
> http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...98&agid=631
> Cooltek CT-K 1 Midi Tower, ATX, schwarz, ohne Netzteil


Der Hersteller ist mir vollkommen unbekannt und außerdem ist es ein Billigteil...hab nicht mal Tests dazu gefunden

Lieber ein Coolermaster Centurion oder ein Aerocool o.ä...qualitativ einfach 2 Nummern besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (26. September 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Eine 7600 GT ist zu langsam. Ich spiele selber Warhammer und im Open-PVP knickt mir manchmal sogar meine
> 8800 GTS G92 ein, die um Welten schneller ist, als eine 7600GT. Grafikeinstellungen sind bei mir natürlich auf Max,
> da die Grafik von Warhammer aber ohnehin nicht der Brüller ist, empfinde ich alles andere als Max. Details als
> augenfeindlich.
> ...



Bei Todesschleicher's Setup war auch nen extra Kühler/Lüfter dabei... ->  Arctic Cooling Alpine64

Werd ich das dann auch noch brauchen oder nicht?
Wäre dann auch meine letzte Frage erstmal ^^


----------



## Asoriel (26. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Lieber ein Coolermaster Centurion oder ein Aerocool o.ä...qualitativ einfach 2 Nummern besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dem kann ich nur zustimmen, vor allem da die hier vorgeschlagene HD4850 relativ groß ist.

Bzgl Zusammenbau: Das erklärt sich eigentlich komplett von selbst, die Mainboards sind in der Regel auch komplett beschriftet, also kann man nichts falsch einbauen wenn man die Augen offen hält und keine Gewalt anwendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grafikkarten einzubauen ist ähnlich simpel wie Ram-Riegel, CPU+Lüfter wird mit einem quasi "selbsterklärenden" Stecksystem fixiert und HDD/Laufwerk(-e) sind eh nicht empfindlich wenn du die beim Einbauen mal am Gehäuse leicht anstößt. Das einzige was etwas kniffelig werden könnte ist das stecken des NTs. Du kannst sie Stecker wirklich nirgends falsch einstecken, so dass was kaputt geht, da diese nur an den vorhergesehenen Platz passen. Nur das "Management" der Kabel bzgl. dass sie keine Lüfter blockieren etc. musste beachten, an sonsten irgendwie wegpacken (Kabelbinder) wenn du ein Gehäuse mit Fenster planst.

Ansonsten solltest du wissen, dass du mit der HD4850 wirklich High-End hast, arg viel mehr geht nichtmehr (ausgenommen GTX280 u.Ä.), diese sollte deinem Einsatzzweck mehr als gerecht werden und du kansnt auch noch in 2 Jahren Spaß haben.

Der Kühler Todesschleicher ist nochmal ein Ticken besser als der Boxed (sprich Standartlüfter), allerdings würde ich eher den Scythe Mugen SCINF-1000 nehmen, der ist beinahe Geräuschlos und lässt die CPU selbst im Sommer beinahe gefrieren. Der macht Übertaktungen mit die sonst nur WaKüs erreichen. Kostet allerdings auch 30&#8364; mehr. Eine etwas günstigere Alternative wäre der Zalman CNPS 8700 der wirklich auch einen feinen Dienst tut. 
Meines Erachtens (Im Bezug auf Intel-Kühler, AMD kenn ich die CPU-Kühler nicht) lohnen sich ArcticCooling kaum bis garnicht, da sie nur minimal leiser sind und im Normalfall nichtmal eine kühlere Temp. schaffen, kosten dafür aber auch nur knapp 10&#8364;. 
CPU-Lüfter reicht aber sicherlich (!) der Standartlüfter wenn du 1-2 Gehäuselüfter einbaust und nicht übertakten willst (Was bei der CPU eh (noch) sinnlos ist)


----------



## Kontinuum (26. September 2008)

Omg jetzt muss ich wohl doch wieder ne dumme Frage stellen...
Wie stell ich bei hardwareversand.de ein dass die den auch zusammenbauen sollen? oder wird das automatisch gemacht?


----------



## Todesschleicher (26. September 2008)

Da links bei den Menüpunkten, der Unterste ist "Service"
Da drauf und dann der erste Punkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (26. September 2008)

Okay vielen herzlichen Dank erstmal an alle die mir hier weitergeholfen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt kann ich endlich meinen neuen PC bestellen ^^

mfg kontinuum


----------



## Asoriel (26. September 2008)

have fun, wenn du den oben genannten nimmst wirste auf jeden Fall ne Menge Spaß haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (26. September 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> have fun, wenn du den oben genannten nimmst wirste auf jeden Fall ne Menge Spaß haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meinst du das Set up von Todesschleier? Ich hab jetzt das etwas teurere genommen vom Poster darunter... von Klos


----------



## Klos1 (26. September 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Für Warhammer würde ich definitiv (!) zu dem Prozessor raten, da gerade MMORPGs in dem Bereich Ordentlich von schnellen Taktraten profitieren, noch um einiges mehr als bei Singleplayer-Spielen. Mit der 7600GT wirste bei WAR nichtmehr viel reißen, da würd ich dir ne HD3870 empfehlen, die kostet so um die 100€.
> 
> Edit: Mit ner HD3870 und dem oben genannten Prozessor+Ram wirste wahrscheinlich WAR/Crysis (selbst wenn du das nicht spielst) auf Max. Details spielen können. Mit nem 4400+ könnte Crysis gehen (ich ziehs jetzt nur mal zum Vergleich ran), aber bei WAR wirst du deftige Performance-Einbußen haben im Vergleich zum 6000+. Außerdem harmonieren AMD+ATI schön miteinander (ist ja aus dem gleichen Hause).



Crysis mit einer 3870 kannst du vergessen, daß kann ich dir versichern. Keine Ahnung wie du auf die Idee kommst.
Und auch für Warhammer ist die mehr schlecht als recht, siehe erste Tests. Und das eine ATI mit AMD besser harmoniert ist auch Käse. Steck in einem AMD eine 9800 GT rein und du würdest eine weitaus bessere Performance in fast allen Spielen haben, als mit einer 3870er. Besonders auch in Warhammer. Siehe abermals erste Tests




Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Hängt mit der neuen Technologie zusammen. Seit einiger Zeit (~Release der C2D-Prozessoren) hat sich ein neuer Laufwerk-Steckplatz etabliert (S-ATA2). Die alten Laufwerke (als IDE bezeichnet) passen nicht mehr auf den drauf...



Den Brenner brauchst du nicht unbedingt. Es stimmt zwar, daß die neuen Laufwerke zum Teil auch über SATA verbunden werden, aber dennoch hat jedes aktuelle Mainboard eine IDE-Schnittstelle, an der du dein altes Laufwerk betreiben kannst.

Boxed heißt im übrigen, daß ein Lüfter dabei ist, tray wird ohne geliefert. Und ein separater Lüfter, wie Todesschleicher ihn gewählt hat lohnt nur, wenn du:

A - übertakten möchtest (Für jemanden, der so wenig Ahnung hat wie du eh nicht zu empfehlen)
B - ein Silent-System aufbauen möchtest (dabei solltest du auch die restlichen Lüfter beachten, welche im Gehäuse sind und natürlich, welche Grafikkarte du nimmst)

Es ist absolut schwachsinnig, einen separaten Kühler für CPU zu kaufen und dann z.b. laute Gehäuselüfter oder laute Grafikkarte zu verbauen.


----------



## Kontinuum (26. September 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Crysis mit einer 3870 kannst du vergessen, daß kann ich dir versichern. Keine Ahnung wie du auf die Idee kommst.
> Und auch für Warhammer ist die mehr schlecht als recht, siehe erste Tests.



Ich werd eh die Club3D HD4850 512MB, ATI Radeon HD4850, PCI-Express kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (26. September 2008)

Welches Set-Up sollte ich denn jetzt kaufen? Das von Todesschleier oder das von Klos?
Ich bin jetzt erstmal von dem von Klos ausgegangen, da ich damit länger nen aktuellen PC mit habe... (?)
Also welchen nun ^^


----------



## Todesschleicher (26. September 2008)

Die PCs nehmen sich fast nix...das von Klos würde ich insofern optimieren dass ich ein Be quiet!-Netzteil nehmen würde...ansonsten alles perfekt bei dem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (26. September 2008)

Würde die His IceQ4 nehmen, welche ich gepostet habe. Die hat von allen 4850ern die beste Kühllösung.
Da wird die Luft nach außen geblasen, was gerade bei der 4850er, welche als absoluter Hitzkopf bekannt ist, sehr viel Sinn macht. Wäre mir den Aufpreis von 20 Euro wert.

Ein weiterer Pluspunkt ist die Lautstärke. Laut den Tests soll sie wirklich unhörbar sein. Aber von diesen Vorteil könntest du nur zehren, wenn du, wie von Todesschleicher vorgeschlagen, einen separaten Kühler für CPU verbaust.

Außerdem muss wie gesagt auch das Gehäuse dazu passen, bzw. die verbauten Lüfter. Entweder alles silent, oder man kann es sich gleich sparen.

Ansonsten wirst du mit der Konfig von mir denke ich glücklich. Die von Todesschleicher natürlich auch. Ist ja im Endeffekt fast genauso. Die Rams schenken sich nicht viel. Er hat ein etwas besseres Netzteil, ich habe da etwas gespart und dafür die His genommen, mit dem super Lüfter. Netzteil muss es nicht unbedingt BQuiet sein, auch wenn die Dinger super sind.

Mainboards sollten sich auch nicht viel schenken. Persönlich nehme ich für Intel-Plattformen immer Asus und meine Amd-Plattformen liefen immer auf MSI-Basis. War bisher sehr zufrieden, weswegen ich das MSI genommen habe und weil es sehr gut getestet wurde.

Gilt aber auch für das Asus.


----------



## Malc0m (27. September 2008)

Ich frag mich wieso man hier nen Athlon vorschlägt, wenn man mit nem Core2Duo mehr Leistung fürs geld bekommt.
Bei der Grafikkarte kann man sich ja streiten ob ati oder nvidia aber ich würd dir eher zu nem C2duo raten als zu nem X2


----------



## Todesschleicher (27. September 2008)

In dem Preisbereich den wir hier angestrebt haben ist der Athlon64 X2 6000+ eindeutig die beste Wahl, da die Prozessoren von Intel in dem Preisbereich (E4300-4700) nicht annähernd so viel Leistung bringen...für 40 Euro mehr bekommt man erst einen Prozessor der deutlich mehr lohnt.


----------



## Klos1 (27. September 2008)

Malc0m schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wieso man hier nen Athlon vorschlägt, wenn man mit nem Core2Duo mehr Leistung fürs geld bekommt.
> Bei der Grafikkarte kann man sich ja streiten ob ati oder nvidia aber ich würd dir eher zu nem C2duo raten als zu nem X2



Und ich frage mich, ob du in der Schule nicht lesen gelernt hast. Er sagte, er habe ein Budget von 450 Euro, daß wir eh schon überschritten haben. Bei einem solchen Budget ist ein AMD die eindeutig bessere Wahl, weil dann mehr für die Grafikkarte übrig bleibt, die in Spielen nun mal die Hauptarbeit macht. Davon abgesehen ist ein 6000 x2 alles andere als langsam.

Außerdem bekommst du bei Intel mitnichten unbedingt mehr Leistung fürs Geld, sondern du bekommst mehr Leistung für mehr Geld.


----------



## Kontinuum (27. September 2008)

Hey,
Noch eine allerletzte Frage, versprochen ^^

Brauche ich ein Diskettenlaufwerk bzw. Floppy um Win XP installieren zu können? Hab das in nem anderen Thread gelesen... Will nix falsch machen ^^


----------



## Todesschleicher (27. September 2008)

Nein.


----------



## painschkes (27. September 2008)

_Nein brauchst du nicht , Windows ist ja auf na CD bzw DvD :-)_


----------



## Kontinuum (28. September 2008)

Kann mir jmd. vllt. noch verraten ob man ne gewisse Garantie bei hardwareversand.de hat?
Und habt ihr auch alle schonmal dort bestellt oder warum empfehlt ihr gerade DIE seite?
danke.


----------



## painschkes (28. September 2008)

_Hardwareversand ist einfach nen super Shop - Angenehme Preise , Lieferzeiten sind auch gut , die PC werden sorgfältig und ordentlich zusammengebaut. , und ich persönlich finde die überarbeitet Seite einfach TipTop.


Genau DA musst du nicht bestellen , aber es lohnt sich wenn du es doch tust - Ist Preiswerter als Alternate , und bietet fast den gleichen Support :-)


Garantie - weiss ich grad nicht , aber gibt es sicher  (Bin mir aber wie gesagt nicht sicher , warte lieber auf andere Antworten)_


----------



## Klos1 (28. September 2008)

Diskettenlaufwerk brauchst du nur, wenn du z.b. zwei Festplatten im Raid-Verbund betreiben möchtest. Sofern der Treiber noch nicht im Mainbaord integriert ist, was es inzwischen ja auch geben soll, wird hier bei der Windows-Installation mittels F6 die Möglichkeit gegeben, einen Raid-Treiber über Diskette einzuspielen.

Ansonsten würde mir im Moment kein Beispiel mehr einfallen, für das ein Diskettenlaufwerk von Nutzen ist.

Bei Hardwareversand.de hatte ich schon öfters bestellt und es hat immer alles gepasst. Auch ein Reklamationsfall ging reibungslos über die Bühne. Geld wurde innerhalb der Frist zurück erstattet. Also konnte mich bisher nicht beklagen.

Inzwischen bestelle ich aber nur noch bei Hoh.de, meiner Meinung nach der beste Shop. Allerdings liefern die nur die Teile,
was dir ja nicht weiterhelfen dürfte.

Denke aber, daß man bei Hardwareversand.de schon bedenkenlos bestellen kann.

Zur Frage mit Garantie: Keine Ahnung

Aber zwei Jahre Garantie herstellerseitige Garantie auf die Teile hast du ja sowieso.


----------



## Kontinuum (28. September 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Diskettenlaufwerk brauchst du nur, wenn du z.b. zwei Festplatten im Raid-Verbund betreiben möchtest. Sofern der Treiber noch nicht im Mainbaord integriert ist, was es inzwischen ja auch geben soll, wird hier bei der Windows-Installation mittels F6 die Möglichkeit gegeben, einen Raid-Treiber über Diskette einzuspielen.
> 
> Ansonsten würde mir im Moment kein Beispiel mehr einfallen, für das ein Diskettenlaufwerk von Nutzen ist.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank nochmal für die auskunft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne andere Frage wär auch die Sache mit dem Betriebssystem, ich habe nur ne 5 jahre alte win xp version die bei meinem alten (komplett-)pc dabei war... besser neues Betriebssystem kaufen? Und wenn Ja, Vista? Gibts da i-welche Komplikationen mit den Treibern? Und muss ich die Treiber für die bestellte Hardware selber manuell runterladen?


----------



## Wagga (28. September 2008)

Wenn du noch die CD hast und die COA (Also den Aufkleber mit dem 25-stelligen Code kannst du diese weiter verweden) selbst wenns eine OEM ist.

Falls die Version nicht online aktiviert werden kann machst du das per Telefon habe das auch schonmals gemacht ist total einfach nur etwas umständlicher als online.

Wenns eine Windows CD mit Lizenzcode ist eine legale selbst wenns eine OEM ist brauchst du kein neues Windows außer du willst VISTA und/ oder auf 64bit schon umsteigen

Alle wichtigen Treiber sind auf der MainboardCd enthalten die du zu dem PC mitgeliefert bekommst.
Notfalls nur den SATAtreiber von der CD auf Diskette kopieren und dann bei der Windowsinstallation sofort F6 drücken, die restlichen Treiber installierst du dann nach dem WindowsSetup, am besten von Grafikkarte,Soundkarte, Chipsatz die vom Internet/ direkt vom Hersteller die aktuellsten.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

Solange du mit XP klarkommst kannst dus weiter benutzen.

Wenn du unbedingt DX10 haben willst, hol dir Vista

Allerdins ist Vista auch sicherer und hat ein meiner Meinung nach schöneres Design


----------



## Klos1 (28. September 2008)

Mit Vista gibt es überhaupt keine Komplikationen mehr. Habe es selber und bin hoch zu frieden. Man sollte halt etwas mehr Ram mitbringen. Vista verwendet halt viel mehr Images, irgendwo muss das Design ja herkommen und die fressen auch Speicher. Mit 4 GB läuft bei mir alles wunderbar. Würde nicht mehr zurück zu XP wollen.


----------



## Kontinuum (28. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Wenn du unbedingt DX10 haben willst, hol dir Vista


Soweit ich weiß gibt es nen Hack für Dx10 mit dem man es auch auf Windows XP nutzen kann(?)
Aber ich denke auch dass ich dann auf Vista umsteigen sollte, bringt ja nix das alte Betriebssystem zu behalten wo auch i.wann keine updates usw. mehr kommen...


----------



## jekyll_do (29. September 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Danke erstmal:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



An dieser Stelle muss ich den wenig konstruktiven Einwand machen und sagen das dies unabhängig von der Auflösung mit der dein Freund spielt absolut unmöglich ist.

Grundsätzlich gilt für MMOGs: Möglichst viel Prozessorleistung. Die Grafikkartenleistung ist eher zweitrangig, allerdings sollte man statt einer abgespeckten 70 Euro Grafikkarte immer eine bessere 100€ Karte bevorzugen (nvidia 8800gt oder ati 3870).


----------



## Kontinuum (30. September 2008)

jekyll_do schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle muss ich den wenig konstruktiven Einwand machen und sagen das dies unabhängig von der Auflösung mit der dein Freund spielt absolut unmöglich ist.
> 
> Grundsätzlich gilt für MMOGs: Möglichst viel Prozessorleistung. Die Grafikkartenleistung ist eher zweitrangig, allerdings sollte man statt einer abgespeckten 70 Euro Grafikkarte immer eine bessere 100€ Karte bevorzugen (nvidia 8800gt oder ati 3870).



Willst du damit sagen, dass eine ATI 3870 besser ist als eine ATI 4850?


----------

